# أين هى مقبرة الأسكندر الأكبر ذى القرنين؟



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أين هى مقبرة الأسكندر الأكبر ؟​






​

يقول بعض المؤرخين أن الإسكندر الكبر المفدونى توفى فى بابل عام 323 ق.م. اجتمع قادة جيشه حول فراش موته برئاسة برديكاس حامل أختام الملك وقسموا الامبراطورية فيما بينه م، كانت مصر من نصيب بطليموس مؤسس أسرة البطالمة التى حكمت مصر حوالى ثلاثة قرون ، وكان طبيعياً أن يتجه التفكير بعد ذلك إلى اتخاذ الإِجراءات اللازمة لدفن الاسكندر، فحفظ جثمانه حسب رغبته قبل مماته ، وتذكر إحدى الروايات أن الاسكندر عندما شعر بدنو أجله طلب أن يحنط جسده وأن يدفن بمعبد آمون بواحة سيوه وهو المعبد الذى زاره بعد غزوه لمصر
وويقول البعض الاخر أن الأسكندر الأكبر توفى فى أحدى رحلاته إلى واحة سيوة  وتوج فيه على نهج ملوك الفراعنة ملكاً على مصر فى معبد آمون هناك وانه دفن فى واحة سيوة فى معبد آمون شرق مدينة سيوة وبواحة سيوة جبل الموتى الذي يضم مقابر فرعونية ترجع إلى الأسرة 26

على أى حال نجد من أن أقوال المؤرخين تثبت أن مقبرته فى مصر ولكن أين هى ؟ 
 وتستطرد روايات المؤرخين أن تم تحنيط الجثمان وضع فى تابوت من الذهب كعادة الفراعنة ثم صنعت له عربة خاصة لنقله ، إذ أن القواد اتفقوا على أن يتم دفنه فى موطنه ببلاد اليونان ، وقد ذكر المؤرخ ديودورم الصقلى أن العربة كانت تحمل محفة محلاة بالذهب والأحجار الكريمة ويجرها أربعة وستون بغلا برقبة كل منها طوق تحليه الأحجار الكريمة
سار موكب الجنازة من بابل حتى وصل بلاد الشام، غير أن بطلميوس الأول كان يحرص على أن يدفن الاسكندر فى مملكته إذ كانت هناك نبوءة تقول أن المملكة التى تحوى قبر الاسكندر تعيش قوية مزدهرة ، وعندما علم بطلميوس باقتراب الموكب من حدود مملكته سارع على رأس جيشه لاستقبال الجثمان ونجح فى إحضاره لمصر، ولما وصل الموكب إلى منف قام بطليموس بدفن الجثمان هناك حسب الطقوس المقدونية
ثم رأى بطلميوس الثانى أن ينقل جثمان الاسكندر إلى المدينة التى أنشأها وتحمل اسمه فنقلت رفاته من منف للاسكندرية حيث بنى له قبر كان حسب قول المؤرخين يشتمل على سلم يؤدى إلى فناء مربع الشكل ثم ممر طويل يوصل إلى ضريح تحت سطح الأرض، والحق بالمقبرة معبد تقام فيه الطقوس الدينية
وبالقرب من قبر الاسكندر أقام بطليموس الثانى مقبرة لوالديه بطلميوس الأول وزوجته، وكذلك فعل بطلميوس الرابع الذى أراد أن يجمع رفات أسرته فى مكان واحد، وتبعه الملوك الذين أتوا من بعده فشأت الجبانة الملكية التى يطلق عليها اسم السيما بمعنى مقبرة أو السوما بمعنى جثمان
ولكن هناك رواية يؤكدها بعض المؤرخين ذكروا أن هؤلاء الملوك قد آثروا حرق جثثهم كعادة اليونانين فى ذلك الوقت (القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد) فقد ذكر المؤرخ بوليبيوس أن رفات بطليموس الرابع وزوجته قد أحرقت ووضع رمادهما فى أوان من الفضة ، ويعارضه مؤرخ آخر يروى أن كليوباترا آخر ملوك البطالمة قد حنطت جثتها، وربما يكون لهذه الرواية نصيب من الصحة لأن كليوباترا قتلت نفسها فى القرن الأول قبل الميلاد فى الوقت الذى أخذت فيه عادة حرق الجثث تتلاشى عند اليونانيين وحلت محلها عادة تحنيط الجثث ودفنها

و ذكر أحد المؤرخين أن الملك بطليموس الحادى عشر (حوالى عام 80 ق.م) استبدل التابوت الذهبى الذى وضع فيه الاسكندر الأكبر بآخر مصنوع من الزجاج، كما ذكر أن الملكة كليوباترا، كما ذكر أن الملكة كليوباترا، وكانت فى عسر مالى شديد، قد جمعت كل النفائس الموجودة بقبر الاسكندر واستولت عليها ، وأستبدلتها بمثلها مصنوعة من الزجاج
ومما يؤكد وجود مقبرة الأسكندر الكبر فى السكندرية فقد زارها يوليوس قيصر ووقف أمام جثمان الاسكندر متأملا فترة من الزمن، وكذلك فعل أغسطس أول الأباطرة الرومان (30 ق.م-14م) فأنه بعد أن القى عليه نظرة أخذ يتحسس جسمه حتى أسقط أرنبه أنفه، ثم وضع على رأسه إكليلا من الذهب ونثر عليه الزهور، ولم يكن كراكالا (211-217م) أقل من سلفيه تكريماً للاسكندر فعندما شاهد جثمانه خلع رداءه وجميع ما كان يتحلى به ووضعها على الجثمان، ويحكى عن الامبراطور سبتيموس سيفروس (193-211م) أنه جمع الكتب الثمينة التى بقيت بمكتبة الاسكندرية ووضعها فى قبر الاسكندر حتى لا يكون فى متناول اليد وذلك لكى يمنع العلماء فى روما من الحضور إلى الاسكندرية للاطلاع على ما تحويه هذه الكتب من كنوز
فى نهاية القرن الثالث الميلادى اشتعلت نيران الثورات والحروب فى العالم الرومانى التى كان يهود مصر طرفاً فيها مما أدى إلى سقوط عمائر كثيرة فى  مدينة الاسكندرية ودمرت المدينة مرة أخرى أيام حكم الامبراطور دقلديانوس حوالى عام 296م
وفى القرن الخامس الميلادى ذكر المؤرخ أخليوس تاتيوس وهو مؤرخ يونانى من مواليد الاسكندرية، فى وصفه للمدينة أن السوما تقع عند تقاطع طريق كانوب الممتد من شرق المدينة لغربها بالطريق الرئيسى الممتد من شمال المدينة لجنوبها. وذكر محمود الفلكى فى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر فى كتابه عن الاسكندرية القديمة أن الطريق الرئيسى الممتد من شمال المدينة لجنوبها يتفق وامتداد شارع النبى دانيال الحالى، وأن نقطة تقاطع الشارعين الرئيسين تقع عند مسجد النبى دانيال
وفى نسخة قديمة عن سير القديسين (السنكسار) للذين استشهدوا فى أوائل عصر انتشار السيحية من أنهم عند إزالة الأنقاض فى المكان المسمى ديماس (كوم الديماس) ويطلق الآن على منطقة كوم الدكة، لبناء كنيسة هناك فى أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادى، عثروا على كنز كان بغطيه حجر كبير عليه نقش يرجع تاريخه إلى عصر الاسكندر


جامع ذى القرنين 
يبجل المسلمين الأسكندر الأكبر ذو القرنين أنه من الأنبياء وقد ورد فى القرآن أنه ذهب إلى مغرب الشمس وأكتشف أنه تغرقب فى بئر من طين وذكر ابن عبد الحكم أنه زار الاسكندرية عام 871م وشاهد جامع ذى القرنين أى الاسكندر. كما ذكر المسعودى أنه رأى أثراً يسمى قبر الاسكندر حين زار المدينة عام 944م
وفى القرن السادس عشر الميلادى جاء ليون الافريقى إلى الإسكندرية وطاف بأرجائها فوجدها فى حالة يرثى لها، وليس بها سوى شارع واحد طويل ومبنى على شكل ضريح تحيط به الأكواخ والخرائب وفيه جثة الملك الاسكندر، ويذكر أن مسلمى المدينة كانوا يزورون قبر الاسكندر للتبرك به، وكان القبر فى وسط المدينة بالقرب من كنيسة القديس مرقص، وهذا يتفق والكان الموجود به مسجد البى دانيال

وليس هناك أى صلة تربط الإسكندرية بالنبى دانيال المعروف وهو أحد أنبياء بنى أسرائيل والذى عاش فيما بين القرنين السادس والخامس قبل الميلاد ومات فى بابل ودفن فيها ، أى أنه عاش ومات قبل إنشاء الإسكندرية بما لا يقل عن ثلاثمائة سنة. أما دانيال المنسوب إليه المسجد المسمى باسمه فهو الشيخ محمد دانيال الموصلى أحد شيوخ المذهب الشافعى، الذى قدم إلى الإسكندرية فى نهاية القرن الثامن الهجرى واتخذ من مسجد الإسكندر مقراً له هكذا كان اسم المسجد- ، كما كان يسمى حينئذ، مكاناً يدرس فيه الأصول وعلم الفرائض على نهج الشافعية حتى وفاته عام 810 هجرية فدفن فى المسجد ثم أصبح ضريحه مزاراً للناس وحرف الاسم من الشيخ دانيال إلى النبى دانيال   واتخذ مسجد الإسكندر- مكانا له يلقي فيه دروسه حتى توفي عام 810 هـ  فحمل المسجد اسمه ونسي الناس اسم الإسكندر.


نفق تحت جامع النبى دانيال 
ساد الاعتقاد أن مقبرة الاسكندر تقع تحت مسجد النبى دانيال على أساس أن هذا المكان هو نقطة تلاقى الشارعين الرئيسين بالمدينة وقد روى أحد اليونانيين من سكان الإسكندرية فى عام 1850، وكان يعمل بالقنصلية الروسة أنه تمكن من أن ينزل إلى سرداب تحت جامع دانيال وهناك شاهد من خلال ثقب بباب خشبى قفصاً من زجاج فيه جثة آدمى موضوعه على منصة ويحيط برأسه أكوام من الكتب وملفات البردى، وظهر من رواية هذا الشخص أنه متأثر بما رواه المؤرخون، ومن الصعب أن نسلم بوجود قفص زجاجى يبقى سليما طوال هذه العصور، وقد ذكر محمود الفلكى أنه وجد السرداب المشار إليه مملؤاً بأكوام الحجارة وقطع الرخام
وقد ظهر حديثاً رأى يقول أن الشارع الرئيسى الذى كان يمتد من شمال المدينة إلى جنوبها لا يتفق وامتداد شارع النبى دانيال بل كان إلى الشرق منه، فى منطقة الشاطبى، وإذا سلمنا بهذا الرأى فلا بد أن نقطة تقاطع الشارعين الرئيسين كانت قريبة من منطقة باب شرقى، وهناك مقبرة كبيرة من المرمر، بجبانة اللاتين بالشاطبى، يظن البعض أنها كانت دزءاً من المقبرة الملكية
قام دينوكراتيس بتخطط المدينة مثل رقعة من الشطرنج شوارع مستقيمة من الشمال إلى الجنوب تقطعها شوارع مستقيمة من الشرق إلى الغرب والعكس صحيح طبعا.
وبين هذه الشوارع شارعان كبيران أحدهما من الشمال إلى الجنوب، أغلب الدراسات تؤكد أنه شارع النبي دانيال الحالي
والثاني من الشرق إلى الغرب هو طريق كانوب القديم أو طريق أبوقير حديثا أو طريق الحرية ثم طريق جمال عبدالناصر
الشارع الأول الذي يحمل اسم النبي دانيال الآن شارع صغير مريح للأعصاب، تكسر مبانيه العتيقة المتوسطة الارتفاع غالبا حدة ضوء الشمس فتجعله ظليلا طوال النهار، أو على الأقل محتمل الحرارة، وهو شارع به مجموعة من الآثار الرومانية مثل حمامات كوم الدكة القريبة، أو صهريج مسجد النبي دانيال، أو آثار البرديسي الواقعة بشارع البرديسي المجاور لسيدي عبدالرزاق الوفائي المقابل للنبي دانيال!!


جرسون يونانى كان اسمه ستيليوس
حفر الشارع النبي دانيال في سنوات الستينيات والخمسينيات بسبب جرسون كان اسمه ستيليوس كان يونانيا يزعم أنه عثر على مخطوطات تحدد وجود قبر الإسكندر. 
وفي أوائل السبعينيات حوالى عام 1972، أشيع أن شابا كأن يمشي مع خطيبته بالشارع، وعند التقاء الشارع بطريق الحرية غارت الأرض وسقطت خطيبته فيها وضاعت وكانت فرق الإنقاذ وهي تحفر الأرض بحثا عن الفتاة التي ابتلعتها الأرض. كان أهل الإسكندرية يخرجون جماعات يحيطون بعمال الإنقاذ في انتظار العثور على الفتاة وأعلن عمال الإنقاذ أن الأرض تحت الشارع مليئة بالآثار والغرف والطرق السحرية.ولم يستطيعوا العثور على "مرفت" هكذا كان اسم الفتاة.


*المصدر : موسوعة تاريخ أقباط مصر -  coptic history*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

* منتهى الشكر

للموضوع الممــــــــــــــــــيز

والمعلومات الجــــــــــــــــديده


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة يا زميلة على الموضوع دة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بحب المعلومات اللي ذي دي ، انا باعتبره مثل مادة خصبة للفكر وتعميق ثقافة ، ميرسي لمحبتك لتثقيفنا ، وانا بادعو كل الشخص اللي عايز يتثقف ويوسع مداركه أكثر بقراءة هذا الموضوع المميز
مير سي ياجيلووووووووو


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جيلان على الموضوع الجميل ده

يارب الاخوة المسلمين بعد كده يعرفوا اسطورة ذو القرنين فى القرأن

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى لمرور الجميع
انا بجد بعشق الاسكندر الاكبر يعنى اكتر شخصية تاريخية متيمة بيها تقريبا
ميرسى يا جماعة للتشجيع الجميل*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس جيلان على البحث الممتع
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 فبراير 2010)

*جامد يا جيجي
عاشقه الاسكندر انتى هههههههههههههههه 
احلى تقيم ياسكررررررر​*


----------



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثانكس جيلان على البحث الممتع
> ​



*العفوا مارسلينو 
نورت*


----------



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامد يا جيجي
> عاشقه الاسكندر انتى هههههههههههههههه
> احلى تقيم ياسكررررررر​*



*مش عارفة احل المشكلة دى ازاى صراحة بس جات بفايدة اهه اخدنا تقييم ههههههههههههه*


----------



## geegoo (13 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع و بحث قيم جدا .....
أعتقد أن مثل هذه الشخصية تستحق التنقيب عنها و كشف مكان مثواها الاخير ...
حتي لو للاستفادة من كنوز المعرفة المدفونة معه ...
شكرا ...*


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا 
ميرسى لك ياقمر 
انا بحب المواضيع دى اوى


----------



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى لمروركم وبجد حاسة انه من المهم جدا البحث عنه 
ربنا يباركم*


----------

